# Is there anyone with 190 VIC and working in NSW?



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi All,
Is there anyone with 190 VIC and working in NSW currently.
I am in Sydney now.
What are the challenges I might face like medicare,childcare concessions etc.
Are there any obligations from VIC government?

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 190 visa from Victoria and have been living and working in Sydney for 2 years now (from the moment I first arrived in Australia, I only went to Melbourne for a holiday so far...). There are no problems with any of the things you mentioned as they only require you to have a PR visa. The only thing I do for Victoria is reply to their surveys every 6 months.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> I have a 190 visa from Victoria and have been living and working in Sydney for 2 years now (from the moment I first arrived in Australia, I only went to Melbourne for a holiday so far...). There are no problems with any of the things you mentioned as they only require you to have a PR visa. The only thing I do for Victoria is reply to their surveys every 6 months.


Hi, 

I understand that we have to spend 2 years in VIC which is not a legal obligation. 

Apart from surveys, dont we have to update them on our residence address? Have you taken NOC from VIC, many guys have done that before moving to other states. 

I am on VIC sponsorship and planning to go to Melbourne. If I dont find a job there, then move to Sydney. 

Thanks


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that we have to spend 2 years in VIC which is not a legal obligation.
> 
> ...


Thanks JoannaAch and rajrajinin for replying to the post.

I was deputed to Melbourne in Jan and same thing updated in the employment confirmation letter by HR.
However for project requirement I moved to Sydney in last June(not sure about going back to Melbourne in near future).
It's like company internal transfer.
Last month I applied for 190 VIC and currently on bridging visa.So once I got PR what is the first action from my end?
How can i approach VIC to get NOC like others saying I didn't get any job in VIC? because I am currently working in Sydney.
So could you please guide me in next action items once I got PR to avoid the future consequence.

Thanks.
kusams


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

AFAIK worse case Vic govt can sue you


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that we have to spend 2 years in VIC which is not a legal obligation.
> 
> ...


Hi,
They ask for your address, employer and a few other things in the surveys. 
Until now I didn't know what NOC is - but I do not see why would you need a non-objection certificate from the state? They can not object you to move, so I'm 99% sure they will not issue you a certificate? And even if they do, what would you do with a certificate like that? It makes no sense to me...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

spark92 said:


> AFAIK worse case Vic govt can sue you


You can't just sue someone for nothing. There would need to be a legal rule behind it and there isn't one.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Kusams said:


> Thanks JoannaAch and rajrajinin for replying to the post.
> 
> I was deputed to Melbourne in Jan and same thing updated in the employment confirmation letter by HR.
> However for project requirement I moved to Sydney in last June(not sure about going back to Melbourne in near future).
> ...



Just get your PR, check for conditions of your visa (which are none) and then move to where ever you want and enjoy your life


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

JoannaAch said:


> You can't just sue someone for nothing. There would need to be a legal rule behind it and there isn't one.


Well you sign and state that you will live in the state.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Thanks JoannaAch and rajrajinin for replying to the post.
> 
> I was deputed to Melbourne in Jan and same thing updated in the employment confirmation letter by HR.
> However for project requirement I moved to Sydney in last June(not sure about going back to Melbourne in near future).
> ...


Just update your state with the transfer letter. You did nothing illegal. Just relax!
No one is going to sue you.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

spark92 said:


> Well you sign and state that you will live in the state.


You sign that you intend to live in that state, which is why they can't sue you. Intentions change


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

bright future said:


> Just update your state with the transfer letter. You did nothing illegal. Just relax!
> No one is going to sue you.


Thanks a lot all for valuable inputs.
I am thinking to write mail to VIC saying "My Employer has moved me to Sydney for critical project requirement, I will be back to VIC as early as possible" once I got PR .
Hope it won't create any problem ..


Thanks
Kusams


----------



## sk20 (May 26, 2015)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> I have a 190 visa from Victoria and have been living and working in Sydney for 2 years now (from the moment I first arrived in Australia, I only went to Melbourne for a holiday so far...). There are no problems with any of the things you mentioned as they only require you to have a PR visa. The only thing I do for Victoria is reply to their surveys every 6 months.


In the surveys that you respond to, do you give your NSW address. Sorry just trying to find out what is the state's reaction when they come to know about the breach. Thanks


----------

